# New to Cattle



## ks39280 (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi! I am beginning my cattle adventure and would like to know some helpful tips. I've been raised on a cattle farm my whole life and all, but would like some advice of others of starting my own ranch! Thanks


----------



## DrJeff262 (Nov 9, 2018)

What advice are you looking for? The main that I will offer is to begin with the end in kind. Are you looking to raise 1000 commercial cattle or a few homesteading cattle? Are you going to feed them out on corn or sell feeders to a feedlot? Are you looking to use a grass based system? Etc. there are a lot of opinions and thoughts out there. I would encourage you to look into Red Poll cattle. They are great cows, highly fertile, noted for calving ease, and do great on grass based systems. There are also genetics that are geared toward corn systems as well. Just a plug for the breed I love. I would also recommend that you keep good records and have good facilities to work the cattle. Safety is huge


----------



## ModernDairyMachines (Nov 26, 2018)

I can understand your query. A primary step for any Dairy farming, will be the spacious habitat for the cows, the cleanliness of the habitat, that should be frequently checked for the sanitation. Secondary will be the feed to the cow and knowing the nutrition, awareness about the diseases that will be affecting the cows. Learn about this, and will help you for sure !


----------

